# twin moose babes



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=yNy9jTeolUk


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I LOVE MOOSE!


----------



## K9Kaos (Jun 24, 2006)

How adorable!!









That must be awesome to have wildlife like that so close!!
(I've been in the city toooo long!!)


----------

